# adders and sand lizard eggs



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

was out doing a Dartford Warbler survey this morning, while we were out on the heath we found a few adders 


















also found a few sand lizard burrows one of which had was exposed and had 7 dead eggs


----------



## Speeple (Feb 12, 2009)

7 *dead* eggs? How do you know they were dead?


----------

